# Compatibility of sapphire/XfX HD 5670 Graphics card



## naneem (May 14, 2011)

Hi,
I'm using an old pc with p4 (last version) in Intel101GGC - Motherboard. It have a PCI Express slot. Do the graphics card XfX HD 5670 work on my motherboard perfectly?


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2011)

will work but what SMPS you have? & also don't buy XFX graphics card. better check & get Sapphire HD5670 512Mb. cheaper & comes with a bigger cooler.


----------



## akj_1989 (May 15, 2011)

I think you would have PCI-e v1 slot but it will work , though at reduced speeds as compared to v2.
And also, 5670 doesn't require extra power connector, so a very good smps is not required..


----------



## naneem (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Guys! So you are sure that i will not lose Rs.4700 If i buy one. right?
and it is difficult to find sapphire in kochi. xfx is available. Is it that much bad to switch from sapphire to xfx?


----------



## saswat23 (May 15, 2011)

Yup, XFX is also a very good brand. 

But what PSU do you have..?? 
Mention its wattage...??
You require atleast a good 350W PSU. So, if your current generic/local PSU is 400W or less then change it and get atleast FSP SAGAII 350W at 1.5k.

Actually Aditya Infotech are FSP, Corsair, Palit and Sapphire distributers in India.
So, you can order FSP PSU and Sapphire GPU from them.
Go to the link below, search for your location and contact them.
Aditya Infotech Contact Us:
Aditya Infotech Ltd. HOME Page


----------



## asingh (May 15, 2011)

Intel101GGC has a PCI.E x 16 slot. I had that board some time back.


----------



## saswat23 (May 15, 2011)

BTW as you are using a very old system with P4 IMO 5670 will be an overkill. IMO you should go for Radeon 5570 at 4k.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> Intel101GGC has a PCI.E x 16 slot. I had that board some time back.



Me too had the same 

Its surely an overkill..for a p4, a 9500GT is enough.A 9500GT or HD 4650 can handle any game supported in p4.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

naneem said:


> So you are sure that i will not lose Rs.4700 If i buy one. right?



HD5670 is the best graphics solution under 5k & i guess the XFX is a 1Gb unit. a 512Mb HD5670 performs just 2-3% slower than its 1Gb part. performance difference? negligible.



naneem said:


> and it is difficult to find sapphire in kochi. xfx is available. Is it that much bad to switch from sapphire to xfx?



yup. Sapphire is hard to find in most part of India while XFX is freely available. problem with XFX card is only 1. it heats up badly. some does, not all.

& the distributor is Rashi. and it'll not accept the card for RMA & give vague reasons (if you ever need to claim warranty). so i'll advice you, stay away from XFX as long as possible.



saswat23 said:


> BTW as you are using a very old system with P4 IMO 5670 will be an overkill. IMO you should go for Radeon 5570 at 4k.





ajai5777 said:


> Its surely an overkill..for a p4, a 9500GT is enough.A 9500GT or HD 4650 can handle any game supported in p4.



he can retain the card in case of an upgrade. also it'll be a bottleneck but at least the GPU will make certain games playable even if the proccy tried to hold it back.


----------



## baccilus (May 15, 2011)

@naneem: You should consider buying on-line if you can't find sapphire locally. Do you intend to upgrade your CPU+Mobo+RAM in the near future?


----------



## naneem (May 29, 2011)

baccilus said:


> @naneem: You should consider buying on-line if you can't find sapphire locally. Do you intend to upgrade your CPU+Mobo+RAM in the near future?


Less chances of upgradation in 'near' future!



saswat23 said:


> Yup, XFX is also a very good brand.
> 
> But what PSU do you have..??
> Mention its wattage...??
> ...



I have a problamatic PSU with 350W. Already planning to change it. I'll put up 400W. Hope its fine!


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

FSP saga II 400W @ 1.8 k will do good


----------

